
Defector: Employee-owned sports and culture website from former Deadspin staff - philshem
https://defector.com/how-we-got-here/
======
philshem
Regarding the resignation of the entire editorial staff at Deadspin:

> During October and November 2019, the website's entire writing and editorial
> staff resigned due to conflicts with G/O Media management over a directive
> to "stick to sports" content only amid silencing of journalists. The website
> began publishing content again in March 2020. The site has suffered after
> the mass resignations, reportedly attracting only 10.22% of its previous
> viewership.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Deadspin](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Deadspin)

